# (W) Sisters of battle (H) Paypal



## Phobia14 (Jul 24, 2010)

Looking for sisters of battle minis, mostly looking for bolter armed sisters and sisters with special and heavy weapons. 
Also looking for some immolators, pentient engines and Exorcists. 
If you have any sisters of battle minis that your looking to get rid of i would be keen to buy. 
Have paypal and am willing to pay before the items are shipped.


----------

